# Facebook Gruppe "Ho-Chi-Minh Pfad Siegburg"



## Steve122 (14. November 2013)

Hallo

Ich wurde vor einigen Tagen auf die relativ neu gegründete Facebook Gruppe "Ho Chi Minh Pfad Siegburg" aufmerksam. Sie ist öffentlich einzusehen und bewirbt den Trail als "Öffentliche Sportstätte". Auf der Gruppenseite gibt es neben ganz netten Fotos des Trails aber auch leider Fotos von Erdarbeiten und Umbauten auf dem Trail. Daraufhin habe ich einen relativ langen Text auf die Chronikseite geschrieben um darauf aufmerksam zu machen, dass es sich hierbei leider um Aktivitäten im rechtlichen Graubereich handelt und meine Meinung über das noch öffentlicher machen des Trails kund getan. Durch die Erfahrungen auf der Kaldauener Seite des Waldes weiß ich, dass zuviel öffentliche Aufmerksamkeit dort das Ordnungsamt und die Polizei auf den Plan gerufen hat. Diese Saison wurde schon der obere Einstieg des HCM komplett zugelegt und ich befürchte, dass noch weitere Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ohne Absprache mit den Grundbesitzern zu einer kompletten Sperrung führen wird.

*UPDATE*
Leider wurde dieser Eintrag schon zwei Mal gelöscht, also scheint es dem Gruppenbesitzer scheiß egal zu sein, was die Meinung eines Locals ist. 
_ Der Eintrag wurde nicht gelöscht, sondern wird erst nach dem aktivieren Fremder Beitrage angezeigt. Sorry Layer 8 Fehler._
*/UPDATE*


Wenn jemand weiß wer hinter dieser Gruppe steht, sollte ihm doch bitte nahelegen, dass er mit dieser Gruppe dem Trail eher schadet als hilft, weil so noch mehr der Trailtourismus gefördert wird, der aktuell nur als geduldet gilt. Sobald die ersten Fotos von Erdarbeiten bei den falschen Personen landen, sehe ich schon das aus für den HCM in der Form wie wir ihn jetzt nutzen.

In diesem Sinne.
Stephan


----------



## zett78 (14. November 2013)

Unglaublich!

Der Mann vom Foto mit Schaufel und grünen Shirt muss doch zu ermitteln sein!?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (14. November 2013)

Danke für die Info und dein Engagement!

Wäre echt schade, wenn nach der Frosthelm-Sauerei das jetzt endgültig dem Trail den Garaus macht 

Grüße


----------



## Kettenfresser (14. November 2013)




----------



## Steve122 (14. November 2013)

Also ein kleine Korrektur muss ich anbringen, der Post wurde nicht gelöscht, sondern taucht nur sehr versteckt auf der Seite auf.


----------



## Komodo3000 (14. November 2013)

Danke für den Hinweis Steve! Ich habe auch direkt mal einen Kommentar mit der Bitte um Schließung der Gruppe hinterlassen. 
Leute gibts...


----------



## Fabian93 (14. November 2013)

Also den Fotos nach kann ich den jenigen, der auf einigen Fotos auf der Seite zu sehen ist definitiv zuordnen.
Es handelt sich um dein Teil bzw. Inhaber einer "Bikeschule" die öfters in dem Gebiet ihr unwesen treibt und genau deshalt auch schon mit dem Forst bzw. der Stadt Siegburg in einen Konflikt geraten ist.
Von diesen "Biketrainern" hatten wir damals auch mal Probleme da unser Homespot (Gisela- wem es etwas sagt  ) befahren und für die Fahrtechniktrainings benutzt wurde.
Den Spot gibt es jetzt nicht mehr, unter anderem auch deshalb.

Der HCM ist seit langem ein geduldeter Trail- solche Aktionen sind so ziehmlich das letzte das die ganze Sache fördert und für den Erhalt sorgt.
Äste/Baumstämme wegräumen oder mal minimal etwas korrigieren ist ja kein Problem- das Ganze dann aber doch bitte stillschweigend machen und nicht im Netz breittreten. Der HCM (sowie die Grube als FFH Schutzgebiet) scheint auch mal gerne für ein Fahrtechniktraining benutzt zu werden...

@ Sven: Muss umbedingt nochmal bei einer eurer Touren mitfahren, das letzte mal ist ja leider schon "ewig" her


----------



## sun909 (14. November 2013)

Hi,
Schick mir bitte den Namen der "Bikeschule" als PN.

Vielleicht gibt es noch weitere "amtliche" Wege, den Herrn auf die Idiotie seines Verhaltens aufmerksam zu machen.

Grüße


----------



## zett78 (14. November 2013)

Sauber Sun909!


----------



## sebsupertramp (14. November 2013)

wer das "Schaufelbild" hochgeladen hat, sieht man ja bei Facebook!


----------



## Blut Svente (14. November 2013)

diese  Buddeltypen sind ne echte Seuche!  Der HCM ist meiner Meinung nach erledigt! Hab ich ja schon woanders bemerkt! Traurig sowas...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dorfmann (14. November 2013)

Traurig wie so Idioten alles kaputt machen können.
Den Trail auch noch öffentlich auf Facebook zu bewerben ist jawohl der Oberschwachsinn.


----------



## Komodo3000 (15. November 2013)

Auf Facebook hat der Verantwortliche für die Seite auf die Kritik reagiert und er möchte sie wieder löschen.


----------



## Steve122 (15. November 2013)

Hat er aber noch nicht.


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. November 2013)

Ich habe mal nachgefragt, die Frosthelmer sind auch sauer über solche Aktionen. Die haben nichts damit zu tun.

Grüße


----------



## Pannemann (15. November 2013)

Ich glaub man hat es eingesehen, aber wie gesagt ist die Gruppe immernoch öffentlich aktiv


----------



## Blut Svente (15. November 2013)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich habe mal nachgefragt, die Frosthelmer sind auch sauer über solche Aktionen. Die haben nichts damit zu tun.
> 
> Grüße



... die Frosthelmer sind doch nie was gewesen! Das sind doch alles nur untadelige Gutmenschen immer darauf erpicht anderen Gutes zu tun


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted223213 (15. November 2017)

Bin ihn vor zwei Wochen noch gefahren
Das ist der Ho Chi Minh Pfad aktuell.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (15. November 2017)

Frage: ist der HoCHiMinh auch gleichzeitig ein Wanderweg ?
Kenne die Gegend leider nicht

Die paar Mikado Stäbchen machen aber keine Angst, das lässt sich u.u. schnell wieder aufräumen


----------



## bibi1952 (15. November 2017)

Letzten Sonntag waren die noch nicht da?
Die Stämme werden vom Forstamt sicher schnell wieder weggeräumt.


----------



## sun909 (15. November 2017)

Uih,
Danke dür den Hinweis!

War das komplett oder nur in einem der Teilstrecken?

Danke!


----------



## Fabian93 (19. November 2017)

Alle Jahre wieder. Einfach ein paar Tage warten, dann sind die Stämme weg. Bleibt nur das grüne geäst liegen.


----------



## zett78 (2. Oktober 2020)

Deleted223213 schrieb:


> Bin ihn vor zwei Wochen noch gefahren
> Das ist der Ho Chi Minh Pfad aktuell.



Dieser Tage hat sich das Gesicht des Pfades mal wieder grundlegend geändert!
Es musste viel gerodet werden, daher nimmt der Pfad teilweise neue Wege, die auch bereits etwas angelegt/gepflegt worden sind 
Aber ein paar schöne Stellen sind dem leider auch zum Opfer gefallen


----------

